# Paph. anitum



## eggshells (Apr 24, 2018)

Perhaps black background wasn't the best choice.




Paph. anitum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. anitum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 24, 2018)

Very dark dorsal! However, this clone is not favorable for breeding as the crossing petals will likely portrait to the next generation.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2018)

beautiful. 
try a grey background


----------



## Spaph (Apr 24, 2018)

Such a special species, great blooming.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow! Nice colour.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2018)

Camellkc said:


> However, this clone is not favorable for breeding as the crossing petals will likely portrait to the next generation.



Ive not heard that before. Is that from your experience?


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 25, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> Ive not heard that before. Is that from your experience?



I have just entered into the breeding world and have lots of chats with paphio guru in Taiwan. Most of them said that anitum with crossing petals is not good for breeding because of the said reason. I think it is from their thought experience.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 25, 2018)

eggshells said:


> Perhaps black background wasn't the best choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extraordinary color! Eggshells, could you please check your messagebox, I have one for you :rollhappy:


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 25, 2018)

Wonderful outcome Eggshells! Great growing. :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Apr 25, 2018)

That is wonderful! Beautiful photos too. :clap:


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 26, 2018)

Always difficult to cultivate and bloom anitum.

Congratulations.


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2018)

Awesome! Mine is in bloom with 2 flowers too. Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 26, 2018)

Well done!! I've tried with a few seedlings, but they didn't make it. Mike


----------



## Don I (Apr 28, 2018)

Quite nice.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2018)

Camellkc said:


> I have just entered into the breeding world and have lots of chats with paphio guru in Taiwan. Most of them said that anitum with crossing petals is not good for breeding because of the said reason. I think it is from their thought experience.



Thanks for that.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 30, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> Thanks for that.



See this, I just bloomed it. Look at the petal stance, it is exceptional. The pollens have been shipped to Taiwan for breeding.


----------



## gego (Apr 30, 2018)

Well, it all depends on what your perception is for a good anitum. For me that looks like any roth hybrid. The drooping of the petals makes it an adductum/anitum. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (May 2, 2018)

Totally agree with gego. The drooping is imperative for me to establish the adductum/anitum look, although I do concede that it is perhaps a bit nicer if they don't cross (mine did, of course, but I love it anyway).

Alex


----------



## Wendy (May 2, 2018)

I too prefer the crossed petals. That’s what adductum/anitum is. As stated, it looks like a roth hybrid with outstretched petals.....sometimes human interference doesn’t make something better.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2018)

eggshells said:


> Perhaps black background wasn't the best choice.



:rollhappy:
Maybe...
Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2018)

nice dark dorsal and interesting petal stance, but only one flower.
Why use this one as a parent?


----------



## troy (May 7, 2018)

Is this one a first blooming? Only a single flower would raise question why you would want to breed with this on another multifloral, maybe good breeding with a parvisepalum or brachy though


----------



## Tom-DE (May 8, 2018)

Lovely species!


----------

